# Bodybuilders  and  Protein, Part 2



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

In part one of “Bodybuilders & Protein,” we talked about the ABC’sof protein: what it is, what it is used for, and how it isprocessed in the body. We also looked at what the scientificliterature says about protein needs. From this discussion, we came to five important conclusions: 1.Protein is the only nutrient directly responsible [...]

*Read More...*


----------

